# Tactical Operational Medical Support Course



## PG506 (Aug 10, 2012)

Fall Class – September 16-23, 2012

This International, 81 hour, 6 day total immersion course in tactical operational medical support is open to the EMT Basic and above to prepare and train them to operate within a tactical law enforcement environment. This course is medicine based and doesn't perform any live fire exercises. It is an excellent course for current practicing tactical medics to use as a refresher and continue education course.
This course is accredited by the Continuing Education Coordinating Board for Emergency Medical Services (CECBEMS).
The course includes Tactical Combat Casualty Care Certification (TC3) curriculum which is a 4 year certification through NAEMT.
P.O.S.T.- 81 CE Hours
EMS - 81 CE Hours
Course Topics:
Administrative Issues
Operator Wellnes and Fit Assessments
Tactical Combas Casualty Certifiction Curriculum
MTA, Site Survey, and Documentation
Extended Operations/Expanded Scope of Practice
Asset and Resource Management
Remote Assessment Methodology/Sensory Deprivation
Tactical Assessment /Triage/ Movement
Emergency Dental Medicine
Veterinary Medicine for the LE K-9
Land Navigation - Day and Night
Response to Active Shooter
Officer/Operator Rescues and Ballistic Shields use in tactical medicine
Chemical Agents in SWAT/CBRNE / WMD / Clandestine Drug Labs
Distraction Devices and Blast Injuries
Medicine Across the Barricade
Tactical Airways
Less Lethal Weaponary - TASER and Specialty Impact Munitions and Associated Injuries
Searching/Weapons/Handcuffing
Crime Scene Evidence Preservation
Force on Force Scenario Based Training Exercises
For additional information contact:
Wren Nealy - wnealy@ccems.com 
7111 Five Forks
Spring, Texas 77379-4101 
Office: 281-378-0800 ext. 826
Fax: 281-655-0414


----------

